# Anyone use www.needaticket.ie



## Firefly (27 Oct 2010)

Interested in heading to Dublin for a sold out show. The site above has tickets, albeit with a hefty markup. Has anyone used them before. OK spending the asking price but want to be sure my tickets arrive etc..

Thanks,
F


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2010)

You should try 

A good site, worth having a look.

Discussed here: 

Not affiliated with


----------



## npgallag (27 Oct 2010)

Yea I used *www.needaticket.ie* before to get Munster tickets for London irish...cost me €80 each and face value was 28 GBP so heafty mark up..no probs with service except bit late in comin


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Oct 2010)

By supporting touts like needaticket you're keeping the vicious circle going of them hoovering up tickets knowing that people will buy them.

Obviously ticketmaster are to blame also for cases where they allow significant purchases of tickets to the same address.


----------



## Markjbloggs (27 Oct 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> By supporting touts like needaticket you're keeping the vicious circle going of them hoovering up tickets knowing that people will buy them.
> 
> Obviously ticketmaster are to blame also for cases where they allow significant purchases of tickets to the same address.



+ 1.  OP wonders why they cannot get a ticket in the first place, then becomes part of the vicious circle that prevents it.


----------



## Firefly (28 Oct 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> By supporting touts like needaticket you're keeping the vicious circle going of them hoovering up tickets knowing that people will buy them.



Of course, you're right. Didn't think of it like that - maybe the flashy website made it look more "official" to me. Not happy to be a part of touting at all.


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Nov 2011)

paddy7654321 said:


> watch out for these guys....they let loads of people down...lots of   unhappy customers....do a few internet searches and you will see for   yourself ... help spread the word facebook.com/boycottneedaticket.ie



I would be VERY wary of using this crowd - as per the above the interweb is riddled with negative stories, but there is plenty of non-anecdotal cause for concern...

http://www.independent.ie/entertain...hday-girls-rihanna-treat-2944551.html?start=2
_"A SCHOOLGIRL'S birthday treat of seeing pop star Rihanna live in  concert has been ruined after a ticket-selling company suddenly  announced they couldn't supply tickets._
_The National Consumer  Agency said yesterday it has received a number of complaints about the  website needaticket.ie. However, there is no legislation to prevent the  reselling of tickets._
_Galway woman Aideen Raftery told the Irish  Independent she is furious that 10 months after paying €330 for four  tickets to the concert in the O2, needaticket.ie contacted her a few  days ago to say it could not supply them._
_Ms Raftery said her  daughter Jordan is extremely upset about missing out on the concert,  which was a long-awaited 12th birthday present._
_"She is so upset,  she had been looking forward to it all year, so it's devastating to have  it taken away at this late stage," she said._
_When purchasing the  tickets in January they had been told they would be posted out up to  seven days in advance, but there was no suggestion they might not be  available._
_Company director Gearoid McDonagh told the family that a ticket supplier had let them down._
_Ms Raftery said she had used the site because it looked legitimate and used Paypal for secure payments._
_"They  have had our money since January and then they turn around and tell us  that there's no tickets, when it's too late for us to find any others,"  she said._
_While needaticket.ie refunded her money yesterday and  had also sent her vouchers for €160 for future use on the website, Ms  Raftery said there was "no way" she would use this credit and risk  another disappointment._
_The National Consumer Agency said it had  received a small number of complaints in relation to this company, but  none of them related to the current issues._
_"Any consumers who  feel misled about the availability of tickets should contact the NCA's  helpline on 1890 432432," said a statement._
_Needaticket.ie did not reply to requests for a comment._
_The  website is owned by Needaticket Events Ltd which has been in business  since 2006 with an address in Ballyroan, Co Laois, and its directors are  Michael Scully and Gearoid McDonagh._
_Its 2010 accounts show it  had turnover of €1.391m last year, and sales of €1.139m, but is carrying  accumulated losses of €73,291, with €177,920 of debt falling due within  the next year._
_A number of callers told RTE's 'Liveline' they had experienced similar problems._
_One  caller said she and four friends had purchased five tickets to the  concert last February for €410, but were told on Saturday they were no  longer available._
_Ticketmaster said it is the seller for Rihanna  tickets, which are now sold out, and only tickets purchased from  authorised outlets would guarantee entry._
_It said it did not sell tickets in bulk to reselling companies and had security mechanisms to prevent this."_

The set of accounts referred to in the Indo article were not prepared by a firm of accountants, but appear to have been prepared & submitted by the company themselves.

The directors' report and the notes to the accounts state "*the accounts have not been prepared on a going concern basis, as it is the intention of the directors to cease the trade of the company."

*That doesn't sound like a company I'd want to be depending on to still be around next week, let alone say in 6 months time, to produce tickets...


----------

